# WARNING Graphic video link. live lung fish removed from mans intestines



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This is almost unbelievable. I get the weekly/ monthly email from Practical fish keeping UK. They had this article link.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/watch-surgeons-pull-live-fish-4570410

I'm impressed with the stupidity of people, just when I think that I saw it all.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

W......T.......F......is wrong with people! lol


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

This part made me laugh that most 

"Back in 2013 a Chinese man from the south-eastern province of Guangdong was admitted to a local hospital after he inserted a live, 20-inch-long eel into his anus." 

As above has said "W......T.......F......is wrong with people!"


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> This part made me laugh that most
> 
> "Back in 2013 a Chinese man from the south-eastern province of Guangdong was admitted to a local hospital after he inserted a live, 20-inch-long eel into his anus."
> 
> As above has said "W......T.......F......is wrong with people!"


I'm thinking alcohol and a bet was involved...


----------

